# What kind of doses tren ace have you ran?



## 49ER (Nov 10, 2013)

Ive always quit tren when its barely getting good and always was afraid of it sides insomnia etc.. so this time about 6 weeks ago started 50mg ed now been on 100mgs ed a few weeks now and shits pretty amazing at 100ed. My test is super low under 100mgs ew libido is through the roof. Literally ed I see small changes in the mirror. Just curious what kind of doses you guys run?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2013)

never be afraid


----------



## 49ER (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol... actually with higher dose I get way less sides than before even insomnia is improving.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 10, 2013)

I've done up to 850mg/wk

Lethargy for me kicked in after the 500-600mg/wk mark; doesn't happen with other compounds

I find it overrated compared to a gram of deca+test+letro

Now if for cutting/precontest and my goal was to be 3-5% body fat, tren would be a necessity


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm running tren a at 400 we and test p at 200 ew. Starting Monday I'm going to bump it to 600 then and test 200.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm running tren a at 400 we and test p at 200 ew. Starting Monday I'm going to bump it to 600 tren and test 200.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 10, 2013)

You shouldn't force yourself to do tren. Theres other choices especially for the average recreacional usage.

Imo you get the best of tren with higher test but also the sides intensify a bit the higher the test is.

I tried 500 700  400.

For me adjusting the tren dose didnt really alleviate the sides but they did intensify with the higher test. At the same time low test didnt prevent the sides and th results where sub par.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> You shouldn't force yourself to do tren. Theres other choices especially for the average recreacional usage.
> 
> Imo you get the best of tren with higher test but also the sides intensify a bit the higher the test is.
> 
> ...



this is a good point


----------



## losieloos (Nov 10, 2013)

I've done 250 420 525 and 700 all in one cycle and I wasn't on long enough to see the full effects as well.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2013)

Started at 400 mg a week, ( 100mg eod) for the 1st two weeks. Now running 600 mgs week and will stay at 600 mg for the next 8 weeks.  No sides except wanting to throw some shit and wanting sex 24 hrs a day.


----------



## 49ER (Nov 10, 2013)

Im keeping test super low I know it doesnt sound right but for some reason when im on tren my estro is alot more sensitive to increase. I got 2 super high e2 blood work both times tren was involved.  This time I started with barely 300mgs test within first few weeks one of my nips started getting sore so I bumped up adex and caber lowered the test so far its working good I feel great libido is good.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Nov 11, 2013)

I've reacted differently to tren at times on very similar doses. I was told my diet played a role in it. I always kept it low though,  like 50-75mg tren a eod, with anywhere from 400-1000mg test.  Despite my sides being unpredictable, I never needed more tren than that for good results


----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 11, 2013)

My best gains were 50mg test ace/100mg tren ace eod


----------



## regular (Nov 12, 2013)

I've used 1.3g/w for three weeks then backed it down to 700mg/w. I felt fantastic. I was sweating like a mad man and grew like a weed. My libido was out of this world. I had erections I could drive through a sheet of plywood. I never felt lethargic.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 12, 2013)

I've done 50mg eod and I've done 100 mg Ed 

I've noticed gains on both...obv better gains with 100ed..

I am very sensitive to tren and sometimes experience very unwanted sides.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2013)

regular said:


> I've used 1.3g/w for three weeks then backed it down to 700mg/w. I felt fantastic. I was sweating like a mad man and grew like a weed. My libido was out of this world. I had erections I could drive through a sheet of plywood. I never felt lethargic.



Damn, Regs. You got me biting my bottom lip. I'm having fun at 600 but man I got 6 weeks left and a gram sounds inviting.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 12, 2013)

regular said:


> I've used 1.3g/w for three weeks then backed it down to 700mg/w. I felt fantastic. I was sweating like a mad man and grew like a weed. My libido was out of this world. I had erections I could drive through a sheet of plywood. I never felt lethargic.



Lucky; I wonder why only tren gives me lethargy at a starting range of 500mg+

It would be great to use at a gram later in my life while I do the finishing touches

For now it's way too overrated..definitely a bitch to put on a shitload of mass


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2013)

I've used both 50ed and 100ed.. didn't notice much difference except my attitude was unbearable at 100ed..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never run more the 50mg EOD. I tried 100mg EOD once, but I've got slight asthma, and breath was gone.

Thankfully, I always responded great to 50 EOD. Going to throw tren back in the mix after the new year. It's been quite a few years since I danced with the devil.


----------

